# GT-R Performance Parts



## gamera291 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the forum, but I can't wait to become part of the group. I recently spoke to the owner of GT-RR about their suite of performance parts for the GT-R. I thought I would share that with you. GT-RR is a distributor of what they are calling "high-end boutique" parts. Anyway, you can check out my article here. Enjoy!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

wouldnt it be cheaper to just get the stuff from nissan? rather than going to a boutique... there prices also seem a lil steep, besides, i can get stuff from mines driectly i just dont see the need for a middle man, i guess this is for those rich people who dont know how to look for stuff themselves internationally

also this site gets virtually no traffic, you might be better off pluging your site some where else...

i own a GTR32 so none of that which they offer would help with me...


----------



## gamera291 (Aug 20, 2008)

Shadao said:


> wouldnt it be cheaper to just get the stuff from nissan? rather than going to a boutique... there prices also seem a lil steep, besides, i can get stuff from mines driectly i just dont see the need for a middle man, i guess this is for those rich people who dont know how to look for stuff themselves internationally
> 
> also this site gets virtually no traffic, you might be better off pluging your site some where else...
> 
> i own a GTR32 so none of that which they offer would help with me...


It might be easier to get this stuff from Nissan, but I'm not sure if they offer all the parts GT-RR has. Mines makes a great exhaust as well. I was just trying to show a little more variety. Plus the owner of GT-RR is a great guy and seemed to know what he's talking about. If anyone else has great products, I'd be happy to write about them as well. Thanks!


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm Nismo has a nice performance package theyre setting up themselves.


----------

